# Filters for Water Dragon pond



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to be making a bigger, filtered, water area when I begin my water dragon enclosure. I was hoping to use an external filter, but I think the weight of the water might be too heavy for a shelf (Or atleast with my non-existant DIY skills), so I was wandering if it's true external filters work aslong the top of the filter is below the surface of the water?

Also, I'm looking at Surrey pet supplies and toying between 
Eheim External Canister Filter Ecco Pro 130 - Surrey Pet Supplies

or

Fluval 106 External Filter - Surrey Pet Supplies

It only needs to filter under 80l of water

or any other recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Yes your right the filters youre looking at go outside ov the tank,and they have 2 hoses 1 for the water in and 1 for the water out,so you can put the filter on the floor below the tank and put the hoses in through the vents .Ive got the fluval 106 for my water dragon and it works great.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I was thinking of having the pond to the left and the filter sitting to the right, but I'd obviously have to put a shelf above the filter with holes for the pipes. Aslong as it would work with bottom level. How tall is the 106 would you say?


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

IT is exactly 27cm tall but you have an extra 15cm for the pipes and conections,with external filters they work better when they are bellow the water level,it puts less strain on the pump.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I went with the Fluval in the end and will just see how it works out, I was thinking I'd raise the pond up a bit but not all the way above.


----------

